# This weeks advice article: Starwood Timeshares: Resale vs Retail!



## TUGBrian (May 29, 2013)

This weeks article focuses on the differences between Resale and Retail Timeshare purchases, and uses the Starwood brand as an example!

This article was provided by Syed Sarmad of Advantage Vacation!


http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/starwood_timeshare_resale_vs_retail.html


if anyone feels that some items should be added that applies to resale vs retail in the Starwood network, please let me know!

(note this was not intended to be a description of the entire starwood program)


----------

